

WiFi 802.22 can cover 12,000 square miles - mjurek
http://www.tekgoblin.com/2011/08/01/wifi-802-22-can-cover-12000-square-miles/

======
Futur1st
Two questions- load capacity and upload speeds. If this has a hi cap for users
per tower and even decent up speeds, this is a huge deal. Looking forward to
seeing how this plays out-

